# Website/eCommerce Cubecart Mods



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

Ok I have redesigned our website and have added cubecart to it. And I must say customizing cubecart wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, once I got the hang of the whick stylesheets and templates wot work on it was a breeze. The look of the redesigned site is seemless to the look of the new cubecart store.

Now what I would like to know from those that currently run cubecart is that additional mods should I install?

Which mod? What does it do? Where to get it?

Also I was searching around, but is there some sort of mod that helps out t-shirt and apparel stores where the customers can select the size they want?

Thanks!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Also I was searching around, but is there some sort of mod that helps out t-shirt and apparel stores where the customers can select the size they want?


That isn't a mod, you just have to add "options" or attributes to the product. That's part of the standard cubecart features.

Check out the cubecart support page for video tutorials on how to add options to a product.


For more suggested mods, read here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t12516.html

More cubecart info here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/cubecart/


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

Ok I don't know if Im missing anything but I tried using the options and attributes, is there anyway of setting it up so that when the customer uses the drop down the sizes show up in order?

S
M
L 
XL

I think right now it shows up alphabetically.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

paulo said:


> Ok I don't know if Im missing anything but I tried using the options and attributes, is there anyway of setting it up so that when the customer uses the drop down the sizes show up in order?
> 
> S
> M
> ...


Yes, there is a way to do it (I remember doing it recently). I'd have to look it up in Google though.

...Ok, I looked it up.

You can do it the technical way if you have the know how, or you can install this mod that will do it.


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks Rodney!

After I looked at the mod...I remembered I already bought that mod, but have never configured it yet.


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Yes, there is a way to do it (I remember doing it recently). I'd have to look it up in Google though.
> 
> ...Ok, I looked it up.
> 
> You can do it the technical way if you have the know how, or you can install this mod that will do it.



Rodney,

Thanks for the help, and yes I figured that part out now. 

Do you know if there is a way to set up the product option with number of inventory or is that just done per product not per size.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

paulo said:


> Rodney,
> 
> Thanks for the help, and yes I figured that part out now.
> 
> Do you know if there is a way to set up the product option with number of inventory or is that just done per product not per size.


There's a mod for that too  Here's the link: Stock Levels for Product Options v2.2 - CubeCart 3 Mods - Estelles Mod Store - CubeCart Mods - Cube Cart 3


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks Rodney! That's awesome. Just what I was looking for.


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

Yeah! I look at Estelle's site first. She's got some neat stuff.
.


----------



## sportingdesires (Mar 1, 2008)

hello 

this may sound like a stupid question 
but how did you integrate cubecart into your existing website 

regards,

Stephen 







paulo said:


> Ok I have redesigned our website and have added cubecart to it. And I must say customizing cubecart wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, once I got the hang of the whick stylesheets and templates wot work on it was a breeze. The look of the redesigned site is seemless to the look of the new cubecart store.
> 
> Now what I would like to know from those that currently run cubecart is that additional mods should I install?
> 
> ...


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

Actually, it pretty much works the other way. You set up the cart and then modify the looks to suit your style.

If you have a site you don't want to disturb, you can always link to the cart as a seperate site, using your current site as a draw and then linking to a cart that you have adapted as much as possible to blend in.
.


----------



## sportingdesires (Mar 1, 2008)

i thought as much 
do you know how or were i can put my main site menu and header, in the cubecart so that when i link it to the site it would 
look all as one lol 

thank you very much for your help 

regards,

Stephen 






peteVA said:


> Actually, it pretty much works the other way. You set up the cart and then modify the looks to suit your style.
> 
> If you have a site you don't want to disturb, you can always link to the cart as a seperate site, using your current site as a draw and then linking to a cart that you have adapted as much as possible to blend in.
> .


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

You can also put the entire cubecart store in a directtory within your existing hosting, and just link to it.

"www.yoursite.com/youronlinestore"
 
This will keep all the files separate from your existing hosting files.


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

There are a number of people who specialize in that sort of thing. CubeCart calls them "skins" and you can get custom ones made by folks on this site.

CubeCartForums.org (Powered by Invision Power Board)


----------



## sportingdesires (Mar 1, 2008)

yeah site already is the same hosting area i have my main site file then a folder for the store 

but the store and main site are different i need to learn how to put my already css/jave menu from my main site on to the store front so then they look as one if you know what i mean lol 

thanks very much for your help so far you have all been great 

regards,

Stephen


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

This is where knowledge if css and html will be necessary.

If you like the currently look of your site, and would like to have the store look like it, it should be so bad to hire someone who does know css and html to just apply the look to your store.

If you want the whole site and store redone and this will cost you more.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Exactly. If you don't happen to know CSS and HTML yourself, or just aren't that good at it, you can find someone on a freelance site to integrate the cart for you. 

It can look exactly like your existing site. Lots of times you can get someone to do this for under $200.

If you know a little bit of CSS, then it's just a matter of playing around with the stylesheets to determine what you need to change.


----------



## sportingdesires (Mar 1, 2008)

yeah thats what i was thinking i posted on cubefroums and they have said my main site is very basic and should be very easy to implement the main menu and header into the store, i have lernt css in last two days and not doing to bad with it 

i have asked to see if any one can do it or can explain to me how to do it 
i posted my codes out there 
cos i know people just I've a challenge 

i would like to thank you all for your help 
and wish you all the best in your business 

i will post back if i let you know how i get on 

regards,

stephen 











Comin'OutSwingin said:


> Exactly. If you don't happen to know CSS and HTML yourself, or just aren't that good at it, you can find someone on a freelance site to integrate the cart for you.
> 
> It can look exactly like your existing site. Lots of times you can get someone to do this for under $200.
> 
> If you know a little bit of CSS, then it's just a matter of playing around with the stylesheets to determine what you need to change.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Send me the link in a PM, and maybe I can help you out.


----------

